# Trader Joe's wet food?



## Hepburn

Does anyone use Trader Joe's canned? I just can't continue to afford the premium, grain-free canned food. But I don't want to feed Niles Friskies or whatever, either. Trader Joe's is 50 cents a can and has pretty decent ingredients. Do you think I've found the best compromise between quality and affordability? Any other suggestions for cheaper food that is of decent quality?

Also, what's the deal with the "Tuna for cats" by Trader Joe's? The back reads as though it's a regular cat food, like, it doesn't say for supplemental feeding only, and says how many cans per body weight per day and all that, but the ingredient list is very short. I'm guessing I should only give him that for dinner once in a while? He LOVES it.


----------



## yellowdaisies

I've been wondering this, myself! We buy most of our groceries from Trader Joe's, and every time I walk down the aisle with the cat food, I can't help but wonder...

I have never seen premium canned food for the price of TJ's, but I do get Merrick BG for about $1.09 a can at my local independent pet store. I think BG is around $1.60 at Petco, etc. Sometimes you can get really good deals at the smaller stores - it's worth looking into, anyway.  Also, look into buying BIG 13 oz cans - I know Wellness and EVO make them - these are often MUCH cheaper than 5.5 oz cans. I can get 13 oz cans of Wellness for an amazing $1.80 at my local pet store!!


----------



## applesparks

I have Trader Joe's food in my rotation. I probably feed it around 4x a month. Even just doing it some of the time, it takes some of the edge off of the cost of the other brands. From what I've read on the forum, a lot of people seem to regard Trader Joe's as the kind of compromise you mentioned. Excellent price, not horrible ingredients.


----------



## ShadowsRescue

I have been using it in my cycle as well. I used to strictly feed Wellness, but the price has absolutely skyrocketed. So now I get the TJ's wet and give it for 2 days, then 1 day Wellness. I find the ingredients to be acceptable and better than what you can get in the grocery.


----------



## OctoberinMaine

I asked this question myself a couple years ago when I discovered Trader Joe's, and heard back from the experts on the forum that it was very good nutritionally, although not the absolute best. It was also the only canned food Murphy would eat, so that review came as a big relief. As Doodlebug said at the time, "If it's the only one he'll eat, I'd give it to him without reservation."

Murphy has been eating the Turkey, Chicken and Rice one for years now, and so far so good....and like you said, it's 59 cents a can.


----------



## alohomora

Trader Joe's wet cat food is the only thing my cat will eat. He absolutely loves it. The ingredients are pretty good quality. They do contains grains, which aren't ideal for my cat since he had a crystal problem in the past. But we switched him to all wet food after his surgery and he had a urinalysis about two months later and his urine was clear.


----------



## Muzby

PetSmart has a brand called Sohpisticat - it's not EVO but it's cheap ($0.89/can for 13oz) and as far as I know it's not too bad.


----------



## Beckie210789

SophistaCat™ Prime Entrée Cat Food - Food Center - Cat - PetSmart

Straight from Petsmart's website, here are ingredients for Sophisticat:

Contains meat by-products, poultry by-products, water sufficient for processing, beef, animal liver, egg product, guar gum, flaxseed oil, potassium chloride, salt, choline chloride, vitamins E, A, D3, B12 supplements, thiamine mononitrate, niacin, d-calcium pantothenate, pyridoxine hydrochloride, riboflavin supplement, folic acid, biotin, ferrous sulfate, zinc oxide, copper proteinate, manganous sulfate, potassium iodide, sodium selenite, caramel, carrageenan, taurine and natural flavor


I don't really go for the by-products thing.. I stick to real meat... you never know what classifies as 'by-products'


----------



## Rebbie

I have heard great things about Trader Joes for it's price. Another one I would consider is buying the 13.2 oz cans of Innova cat and kitten food. Buying two of the big cans is the equivalent of buying 5 5.5oz cans for 0.82 each. Not a bad deal! It also has no by-products in it. And it has no corn, though it does have brown rice listed down the line. Chicken Soup for the Cat Lovers Soul has good reviews too, and for 20.99 you get a pack of 24- which comes to 87 cents a can.

All this I learned from a thread I started when obsessing over food costs earlier, so this is merely regurgitated from other members and my own calculator. :lol:


----------



## MowMow

Yeah.... I'm not much liking the look of the Sophisticats. It's too much of a mystery.

"Meat by product" doesn't specify what KIND of meat. "Poultry by product" What kind of poultry? "Animal liver" ..what KIND of animal? They add salt, don't much like that either...

Next time I'm on that side of town I plan on checking out Trader Joe's to see if they have any non Chicken/Turkey/Seafood options.


----------

